# 1987 nissan maxima transmission woes!



## DonniW (Aug 22, 2006)

#1 (permalink) 
DonniW 
NissanForums Newbie


Joined: Aug 2006
Posts: 2 
Car: 
Rep: 100
1987 nissan maxima auto transmisssion woes! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[F] [/font]:newbie: 
HELLO ALL I AM NEW HERE AND I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH A 1987 NISSAN MAXIMA SE WITH AN AUTO TRANS: HERE GOES :
IT WILL NOT GO INTO REVERSE OR INTO FIRST GEAR
WILL DRIVE IN DRIVE AND SECOND GEAR
MAKES A HORRIBLE WHINING NOISE IN PARK AND NEUTRAL
FLUID WAS VERY VERY DIRTY AND BLACK
WHEN IN FIRST GEAR IT LOCKS UP WILL NOT BUDGE AT ALL
WHEN IN REVERSE IT GOES INTO GEAR AND TRAVELS A COUPLE OF
INCHES THEN LOCKS UP AND WON'T MOVE AT ALL
DOES THE PARK AND PAW HAVE ANY PLASTIC PIECES ON IT BECAUSE
WE FOUND PLASTIC PIECES IN THE BOTTOM OF THE PAN 

ANY HELP WILL BE MUCH APPRECIATED REALLY AT WITTS END AND HAVE NO MANUAL THANKS! :fluffy:


----------



## super32 (Sep 5, 2004)

well. if you've already found bits and pieces at the bottom of your pan, your transmission is already gone. From the description of what you've found in the tranny pan and the color of the ATF, I'm assuming poor maintenance on the AT and it needs to be replaced. I don't even know if a rebuild is an option. I would, if I were you, buy a used AT for about 700, then put a valvebody upgrade on it through level10.com or something. That should pump your AT's life up some.

Of course, as many will say, you can always convert to a MT, which is estimated about 3000 to 3800. search the forums as I am sure someone here wrote or started a thread about MT conversions


----------

